# Upgrade Hp Media Center Pc m7360n 2.8Ghz windows xp



## Roger Jennings (Sep 15, 2009)

Can my hp media center pc be upgraded with a blueray dvd drive and will my hp vs17 monitor give me quality hd picture.:wave:


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

It has an unused 5.25" bay, so you should be able to fit in a Blu Ray DVD drive, in addition to what you already have. Just slide it into the bay, screw it in, plug the SATA power connector into the drive, and connect the SATA data cable from the motherboard to the drive. Install drivers and you're set.

The monitor should be adequate, yes.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

I don't "think" XP will do Blu-Ray. Perhaps someone with more knowledge of Blu-Ray can clarify that.


----------

